# Help shaping a wood slat for VW bed



## MokieDokie (Nov 30, 2016)

Hello,

I am replacing the wood bed slats in a VW double cab truck. Hopefully the images and sketch of the slat shows up. Each slat is 1 1/2" wide X 5/8" thick. I'm having trouble figuring out how to cut the curve on the top of each slat. I was hoping I could find a router bit but really am stumped.
Thank you,

MokieDokie


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Can't help you with your question but that truck is a real collector's item. Have a friend who had 9 VWs to restore in his retirement.
Pickers found a lot full of various VWs one of which was the rare 23 window edition; windows all around the VS bus.
Fellow that my dad worked with in the early 60s had a VW bus and called it his Elephant.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I think a finger nail bit is what you need. There are several different sizes, you will just have to do some measuring to find the right one.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

60° first, both corners. Then the thumb nail.
Beautiful wagon, oak flooring will add soul.
Use a better fastener, however. Sheet metal with a prettier head (pan flange socket) in SS.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Mokie. Most of the major bit makers make the bit Clay pictured.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Welcome to the forum Mokie. Most of the major bit makers make the bit Clay pictured.


suggest using in a router table


----------



## MokieDokie (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi Quillman...Thanks for the excellent suggestion, especially trimming the slat edge at 60 degrees before using the fingernail bit.

The slat image is the original way VW attached the slats...4.4mmX16mm sheet metal screw without plugs or recess. The other way was using pop rivets. I'll be doing the sheet metal screws, but they'll be stainless. I'll look for your screw suggestion...

Thanks again...
Dennis


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I tried some stainless screws that Lee Valley sold and I couldn't keep them tight. The smooth surface allowed them to back out easily. Maybe Spax screws would hold better? They have serrations around the edges of the threads that might grip better. STAINLESS STEEL SCREWS


----------

